# Azi am avut examenul la istorie...



## bambiina

Hi!

Could some nice person translate this to me? Thanks  

" buna! Si mie dor de tine, sper si eu ca ne revedem cat mai curand. Azi am avut axamenul la istorie si hu prea am stiut sa scriu cu toale ca am invatat foarte mult. Sa ai grija de tine te pupik"


----------



## Trisia

> "Bună! Şi mie mi-e dor de tine, sper şi eu că ne revedem cât mai curând. Azi am avut examenul la istorie si nu prea am ştiut să scriu, cu toate că am învăţat foarte mult. Să ai grija de tine. Te pupik"


Hello, welcome to WR. Nice to have you on board.

I've made some corrections, but I kept "pupik" (though it should have been pup/sărut. I prefer the latter). And, of course, my fellow Romanians are welcome to make any changes. To the translation, I mean.

_Hello! I miss you too, and I too hope we'll see each other very soon. Today we had the History Exam, and even though I did learn a whole lot, I didn't write much. Take care. XXX (kisses)
_


----------



## bambiina

Thanks so much.  I tried to learn Romanian by myself but it´s not so easy language to learn :/


----------



## Trisia

bambiina said:


> Thanks so much.  I tried to learn Romanian by myself but it´s not *an *easy language to learn :/



I know. We learned it from others, too. Like our parents and teachers. 

You might find some of the sites posted on the Romanian Resources sticky quite useful. Best of luck learning our language. It's not so bad once you get the hang of it.

Trisia


----------

